# Flashlight?



## MrsBurton09

Just wondering if shining a flashlight at your pregnant belly would be safe? I have read on little things saying if you shine a light at your belly baby will move from the beam or may even kick at the light. Tbh as I laid in bed after my nap I wanted to give it a try...baby girl got so active when the light was aimed at the belly she kicked the flashlight and squirmed around a lot. I only done this for a couple min. bc I want more info on if its safe or not.


I would just google this but when I google it brings up all kinds of sites on the subject but when I click on a link to read more it goes to a pop up page of spam.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yes, i think its completely fine! awh thats so cute i want to try that!!! i am gonna try that now!!! :flow:


----------



## MrsBurton09

I know remember on fb I told you she wasn't moving a lot the past couple days. Well this rly got her moving and made me feel so much better. Then my little brother was like I want to feel then said wait is this rly safe to do? And it got me wondering the same thing...but I believe baby's eyes are still fused shut for a few more weeks so I think it would be ok as long as its not constant light. We played around doing a little path with the light and she would follow it.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

MrsBurton09 said:


> I know remember on fb I told you she wasn't moving a lot the past couple days. Well this rly got her moving and made me feel so much better. Then my little brother was like I want to feel then said wait is this rly safe to do? And it got me wondering the same thing...but I believe baby's eyes are still fused shut for a few more weeks so I think it would be ok as long as its not constant light. We played around doing a little path with the light and she would follow it.

Yeah thats awesome that you found something that gets her moving so when you get scared you can use it to your advantage! :flow: What gets Em moving is ice cold things lol he freaks! :)


----------



## krys

I always wanted to try, but OH wouldn't let me. He thought it would hurt her eyes :shrug:


----------



## Lanna

It wont harm the baby! The baby sees even the sunlight on your belly. Another idea is headphones I play soft music for my baby all the time!


----------



## MrsBurton09

Yes Autumn I know I am finally glad I have found something..I usually do the ice cold water but that doesn't faze her at all. 

Krys that stinks I don't think it would hurt her eyes while they were still fuzed shut..I probably won't do it as much when I am further along..but I believe its fine.

Lanna Thank you I love the soft music idea. :)


----------



## x__amour

I've heard this works but never tried it!


----------



## MrsBurton09

It does and she moves around so much. It allows my DH to actually feel her instead of her kicking and then he puts her hand there and she stops. So now I can just shine the light on her and she gets a moving and he can have time to feel her without missing out. :)


----------



## YoungMummi17

i can't see why it would be a problem or cause any problems with your baby but if ur really worried dont take our advice, go see your midwife


----------



## MrsBurton09

Thanks. I am not too worried but I am asking dr. today at the appointment. He will probably just laugh and say its ok. He usually does with all my questions.


----------

